
Hands-on Node.js book - rodh257
http://nodetuts.com/handson-nodejs-book.html
======
forensic
Would benefit from a professional editor/proofreader -- there are quite a few
typos as well as english mistakes.

Still, he is smart for moving fast, and it looks like there is good value
here.

~~~
m0nty
Was about to say the same thing:

"node takes a leap from that that says" "and use it to make a easy way" "the
rigth way of doing" "what many people belive is the right direction"

All in the section "Why the sudden and exponential popularity?" (which is not
even a very long section).

However, that aside, this looks good. The style is pacey and informed, the
content looks useful and sufficiently technical without being a physics paper,
I might even stump up some cash after reading the free pages.

~~~
pgte
Thanks for the feedback, appreciated! All corrected on the new version. Will
get it proofread soon, now that it got more popular :)

~~~
m0nty
No problem, I used to be a technical author ;) so kind of hard to lose the
habit. I really like the book. I hope you don't think I'm being too critical,
and I hope you make some good money from it.

~~~
pgte
I don't mind and I appreciate it, any feedback for improving it is very
welcome! :-)

------
BasDirks
Pedro Teixeira's nodetuts[1] have been very helpful, things are explained in a
very natural way. If the book is as good, this might get my moneys.

[1] - <http://nodetuts.com/>

~~~
bmaeser
i purchased a copy of it, and it is similar in quality to nodetuts. and i
already got a updated version as well as a .mobi copy by email. imho its great
work and worth every cent

~~~
pgte
Thanks! :-D

------
keyle
I spotted a few typos in there. Also some lining up issues and spacing issues.
Glad more content is being produced about Node though, can't get enough.

~~~
pgte
Some are corrected, and it's being proof-read at the moment. Will update every
buyer once the corrected version is out :)

------
david_a_r_kemp
Why do they save unit-testing until (nearly) last? It should be in the free
sample, and it should be reinforced throughout the book.

~~~
joelhooks
That was/is one of my favorite parts of The Rails Tutorial. Love that TDD is
explained, enforced, and used at every step.

Would be great to see hear as well.

------
jemeshsu
Bought it great work. Hope to get epub version soon. Also thanks for the great
screencasts at nodetuts.

------
mjmsmith
Can I buy this without creating a PayPal account?

~~~
pgte
No, you can't, tinypay uses only Paypal...

~~~
melvinmt
PayPal is only required for sellers, it is possible to pay by creditcard
without creating a PayPal account.

------
nodesocket
Awesome, great work.

